# Sourcing supplies



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

New to cheesemaking, but reading up and practicing with a kit. It's pretty fun.

Looking for other options for supplies than cheesemaking.com.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/dairy/393406-need-rennet-cheese-making.html


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

There are a lot of online sources MyGoat. You can try www.artisangeek.com (though I've heard there are some recent issues with them) and www.culturesforhealth.com.

I will say though that overall the one you named has the best prices and at least as good a selection of supplies as anywhere else I've looked. On some items, the other places may be a little lower and/or may offer free shipping if your dollar amount is above a certain level. However I have done the comparison shopping where I put the items I need into my cart at several places at once and by the time I reach checkout, Cheesemaking.com always comes out the lowest.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

https://www.homebrewery.com/


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Would love to hear your success stories - what you've learned, what worked and did not work. This is on my list for 2017.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know if it helps at all, but I noticed this shop had a cheesemaking part of their shop when I was buying goat milking supplies: 

http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/cheesemaking.html

Please keep us updated! I'm also very interested in producing homemade cheese.


----------



## okiemudman (Sep 5, 2011)

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/

Have used them as one source for some cheese making supplies.


----------

